# Hobby Photographer who needs some advice



## impickles (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm so glad this forum is here, as I need some advice.  My daughter and I are hobby photographers.  As a result of displaying some of our photographs here and there (blogs and facebook), we've had requests for photo shoots. We have been doing it more as a ministry, but we've had some people pay us.

Here's the perplexing topic I'm struggling to understand... 

We had a lady (friend) who wanted ALL of our pictures.  We took 1000 pics and were only happy (and only wanted to be represented) by about 80.  We edited ALL of those 80 pictures and she still wanted the rest.  She also wanted to edit them herself which I feel is not right - am I all wet thinking that I should be the only one to edit my photos?

We don't do this professionally and don't have professional equipment, but we still want to act as professionals and be careful not to have stuff floating around as ours that isn't actually what we would want to represent our work as.  We feel it's an expression of us and our creative eye in photography.

Any professional feedback would be so much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

If you don't want a client to see all the photos and if you don't want to hand over unfinished images, then don't.  It's completely up to you.

To save the headache, let this be known up front.  It would be a good idea to have a contract in place so that both you & the client know what you're getting into and what to expect.


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 8, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> If you don't want a client to see all the photos and if you don't want to hand over unfinished images, then don't. It's completely up to you.
> 
> To save the headache, let this be known up front. It would be a good idea to have a contract in place so that both you & the client know what you're getting into and what to expect.


 
This sums it up well. 

A contract will help spell out exactly what is expected from both parties. Did this lady pay? If not then I don't think she should have any say whatsoever over what pictures you give her. If she did pay then did you let her know up front an estimate of the number of pictures you generally get that are "keepers" per shoot? I would delete the bad ones right away, and just tell her that you guys only came up with "X" amount of photos from the shoot.

I totally understand where are you are coming from, since my wife and I are going through the same type thing right now. We are trying to start our own business, but are struggling with what to charge friends and family, along with general pricing for our skills.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 8, 2010)

It's tough to deal with this when you're working with friends.

I can only offer what I'd do in your shoes:  You're being very considerate of her wants, so I'd ask her to do the same for you.  She is a friend.  Tell her she's putting you on the spot.  I bet she'll relent.

As for you wanting to maintain creative control over your images, you're not out of line at all.  Somewhere along the line, you'll have to come to terms with the fact people will do it anyway whether you give permission or not.  This is one reason why I decided to never deliver high resolution files to portrait clients.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## impickles (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.  Lots to learn and chew on regarding the photography biz.  I guess my daughter and I need to make some decisions and get them written down somewhere to make it easier on us and our clients.  I think this will end up working out okay, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't out of line with my thoughts on editing and handing over all of my photos.  Just didn't seem like something I wanted to do, but I didn't want to be unreasonable.

Thanks again!


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2010)

impickles said:


> Thanks for your responses. Lots to learn and chew on regarding the photography biz. I guess my daughter and I need to make some decisions and get them written down somewhere to make it easier on us and our clients. I think this will end up working out okay, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't out of line with my thoughts on editing and handing over all of my photos. Just didn't seem like something I wanted to do, but I didn't want to be unreasonable.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Lynnette
> My Blog


I always wonder when I see posts like yours?

Do you have a legal, licensed or registered business?

Do you have a business bank account? Do you have an accounting system in place?

Do you have business liability and indemnity insurance? 

How do you insure your photography gear? With an inland marine policy? 

If applicable in your state, do you collect and forward state sales taxes? 

Is your business registered with the federal government?


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> impickles said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your responses. Lots to learn and chew on regarding the photography biz. I guess my daughter and I need to make some decisions and get them written down somewhere to make it easier on us and our clients. I think this will end up working out okay, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't out of line with my thoughts on editing and handing over all of my photos. Just didn't seem like something I wanted to do, but I didn't want to be unreasonable.
> ...



They said they don't do this professionally and that they don't even have professional gear. They don't use contracts yet. I think it is safe to assume that they don't have a business license, don't insure their gear, don't collect sales tax (on what income?) and haven't registered their non-existing business with the fed government. 

Does that mean that they shouldn't have fun shooting for their friends and family and even make some money off it if their friends insist? Does this mean they shouldn't be asking questions in this forum to find out how they WOULD do it if they chose to pursue photography as a business?


----------



## Mully (Oct 9, 2012)

KmH said:


> impickles said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your responses. Lots to learn and chew on regarding the photography biz. I guess my daughter and I need to make some decisions and get them written down somewhere to make it easier on us and our clients. I think this will end up working out okay, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't out of line with my thoughts on editing and handing over all of my photos. Just didn't seem like something I wanted to do, but I didn't want to be unreasonable.
> ...


So you had all of this in place when you started out .....Somehow I don't think so.


----------



## KmH (Oct 9, 2012)

So you had to dig up a 2 year old thread to make that comment? 

You can think whatever you want, but yep! I had all that in place before I opened my photography business back in 1982.


----------



## Designer (Oct 9, 2012)

impickles said:


> We had a lady (friend) who wanted ALL of our pictures. We took 1000 pics and were only happy (and only wanted to be represented) by about 80. We edited ALL of those 80 pictures and she still wanted the rest. She also wanted to edit them herself which I feel is not right - am I all wet thinking that I should be the only one to edit my photos?



I wouldn't give them to her.  Before you hand over the 80 good ones, delete the remainder.


----------

